# Gainesville, GA, Female, 1 - 1 1/2 year old



## Beau

Really need some help with this.....

A friend called me earlier today about a female GSD that appeared on her property about a month ago. Not micro-chipped, no collar or other identification. She's posted notices in the paper, on CL, put up notices but no legitimate response. 

She can't keep her (young child, she runs a horse boarding and lesson business) and is overwhelmed with this dog. She's a VERY high drive dog and doesn't appear to like cats or horses. I also suspect she's high prey drive as well. 

She has called all of the local rescues, but everyone seems to be full and can't take her. And since she is not the original owner, most of them won't take her and are advising her to turn her into the local shelter.

I talked to the local animal shelter this morning myself and they currently have 3 GSD in house that they can't move or are waiting for a space to open at a rescue. In all probability, this dog won't make it out alive. 

Open to any suggestions or any help.


----------



## PatchonGSD

Poor girl looks like she has already had puppies....I'm not exactly sure what I'm talking about, but since she is high drive, what about one of those rescues that turn dogs into SAR dogs and such? Know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh, gosh... what a pretty girl. 

I hope someone here can help her find a home.


----------



## Beau

Yep, it looks to us like she has had a litter. Only her front two nipples are enlarged, the rest are normal. 

The pictures really don't do her justice. She's not black and tan, more red and black, but with a very short coat. 

She's gorgeous, and I'm kicking myself that I can't take her. But her disposition to cats and horses makes it impossible.


----------



## Beau

She's being moved this morning to a shelter. Unfortunately, we were not able to find her a foster home or a rescue that had space for her.


----------



## walton

*Do you know which shelter she was moved to i have a possible home based on how she would do with children...thanks walton [email protected]*


----------



## Magwart

I hope Walton can help!! 

I would also call the rescues again now that she's in the shelter and has a clock ticking. I've heard of situations where groups claimed to have no room when they were contacted and the dog was presently safe, but they then found room when it became an emergency because the dog was in imminent danger of death.

Even though she's at the shelter, advertise the heck out of her--write good bios with pics for Petfinder and, yes, even Craigslist. Post flyers at pet supply stores on the bulletin board, and in vet offices. 

When you talk to people about her, make it clear that needs a foster or forever home -- someone might be able to take her for a few weeks to give her time to find an adopter.


----------



## Beau

walton said:


> *Do you know which shelter she was moved to i have a possible home based on how she would do with children...thanks walton [email protected]*


Sent you an email and a PM.


----------



## Beau

Magwart said:


> I hope Walton can help!!
> 
> I would also call the rescues again now that she's in the shelter and has a clock ticking. I've heard of situations where groups claimed to have no room when they were contacted and the dog was presently safe, but they then found room when it became an emergency because the dog was in imminent danger of death.
> 
> Even though she's at the shelter, advertise the heck out of her--write good bios with pics for Petfinder and, yes, even Craigslist. Post flyers at pet supply stores on the bulletin board, and in vet offices.
> 
> When you talk to people about her, make it clear that needs a foster or forever home -- someone might be able to take her for a few weeks to give her time to find an adopter.


Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

